# Michaux State Park



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Look forward to hearing about your ride!

There used to be an endurance ride held there every spring, but I have never been on the trails otherwise. Hopefully you had a good time! Certainly lots of good training terrain.


----------

